# [SOLVED] Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

So I got the i7-870 2.93 GHz and I want to overclock it with my Asrock motherboard. It has a really easy OC menu that supports overclocking really well. Im just not sure what i should change. I dont want to max it out, i want to put it up to maybe 3.8 GHz, while most people with this CPU put it up to 4.0 or 4.1. I got a few pics from my motherboard menu and if anyone could give me some tips that would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*

Brand & Model of RAM (how much and what configuration)-Graphics-PSU.
Are you using an aftermarket CPU cooler?
What do you hope to accomplish by OC'ing?


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*



Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of RAM (how much and what configuration)-Graphics-PSU.
> Are you using an aftermarket CPU cooler?
> What do you hope to accomplish by OC'ing?


I have no idea what the brand is. It was a pre build PC from Medion, but over time I have changed the PSU, Case and motherboard. I got 8GB of DDR3 RAM thats all I know. I am using the cooler that came with the Medion PC and a extra cooler that came with the cooler master case. I tried to overclock it with the EZ overclock option. I tried 3.6GHz, which is the lowest I could put it to, but after a few minutes of using my PC and playing a game it just crashed. Over and over again. I dont really know what the problem is. I tried manually overclocking with the voltage of the PLL, and two other things, i forgot the names. But I only got up to 2.94GHz which is 0.01GHZ higher. I disabled the turbo and a few other things what I saw in a tutorial but still it just doesnt work. I tried stress testing at the lowest overclock possible and it crashes immediately. Thank you for your help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*

We really can't offer any knowledgeable assistance if we don't know what we're working with. OC'ing adds stress/heat that is not component friendly.
The PSU will have a label with the Brand Name & Model Number.
Use CPU-Z to determine the Brand & Model of the Mobo, RAM & CPU.
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*



Tyree said:


> We really can't offer any knowledgeable assistance if we don't know what we're working with. OC'ing adds stress/heat that is not component friendly.
> The PSU will have a label with the Brand Name & Model Number.
> Use CPU-Z to determine the Brand & Model of the Mobo, RAM & CPU.
> CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting



Here are the screenshots. I remember that the PSU was a XFX 650W.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*

Just posting a list of the components would have been preferable.
Are you using a single stick of RAM? Using the "Memory" Tab shows the total amount and shows the speed the RAM is actually running at.
The PSU is top quality. Are you using Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU (Brand & Model).


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*



Tyree said:


> Just posting a list of the components would have been preferable.
> Are you using a single stick of RAM? Using the "Memory" Tab shows the total amount and shows the speed the RAM is actually running at.
> The PSU is top quality. Are you using Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU (Brand & Model).


I am using 2 sticks of ram so 8GB (8192MBytes) DDR3 in total. The NB frequency is 2409.4 MHz. DRAM is 669.3 MHz. I got a GPU, ATI Radeon 6870 Sapphire 1GB GDDR5. BIOS is AMI P1.80. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*

If you have a good aftermarket CPU cooler you should have no issues OC'ing.
Have you looked at this thread?: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*



Tyree said:


> If you have a good aftermarket CPU cooler you should have no issues OC'ing.
> Have you looked at this thread?: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


Ok thank you. A Cooler Master CPU fan of 36 euros is oke right? Just looking for a good quality cooler master fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*

CoolerMaster makes several CPU cooling fans. Do you have a Model Number for the 36 euros fan?


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*



Tyree said:


> CoolerMaster makes several CPU cooling fans. Do you have a Model Number for the 36 euros fan?


Here are 2 fans ive found. 

This one is 29 euros
Model: RR-212E-16PK-R1
Product ID: 570863

This is the 36 euros one
Model: RR-H412-13FK-R1
Product ID: 576157


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*

The RR-212E-16PK-R1 uses a copper base and the RR-H412-13FK-R1 appears to use aluminum.
Copper is desired.


----------



## keffoo432 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*



Tyree said:


> The RR-212E-16PK-R1 uses a copper base and the RR-H412-13FK-R1 appears to use aluminum.
> Copper is desired.


Ok thank you I will be buying the copper one then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help i7-870 with Asrock motherboard*

You're welcome.


----------

